# Construction Project Manager (133111) NSW (Subclass 190) - 2019-20



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello All,

I am starting this new thread as there are very few CPMs and it would be useful to share information specifically related to this particular occupation. If there are any CPMs (I doubt there are many of us) who have either been invited to NSW or planning to apply, they can share their experience here so that others can benefit. 

Welcome to this new thread!

Thank you,

AJ.


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Thats Great...

I have applied for the same last year... waiting for the grant...

tks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Harish Singh said:


> Thats Great...
> 
> I have applied for the same last year... waiting for the grant...
> 
> tks


Hello Harish,

Thank you and welcome. Can you please share your details/timeline?

Thanks

AJ


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Lodged VISA 190 for NSW on 18/11/2018 
CO Contact 21st May 2019
Waiting for Grant...layball:

What about you ?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Harish Singh said:


> Lodged VISA 190 for NSW on 18/11/2018
> CO Contact 21st May 2019
> Waiting for Grant...layball:
> 
> What about you ?


Can you please tell me how many points you had with State Nomination? Also, when was your EOI date and pre-invite date?

My details are as follows:

EOI: 27-May-19
Points: 70 (with state nomination)
Pre-invite: Waiting...


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Can you please tell me how many points you had with State Nomination? Also, when was your EOI date and pre-invite date?
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> ...



I have total 70 points includes state nomination, I was invited in the first week of Nov 2018, and lodged VISA on 18th Nov 2018......

tks


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello friends,

Please find my signature for my CPM timelines.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please find my signature for my CPM timelines.


Hello Vipin,

Thank you for sharing your timeline. Unfortunately there are not many CPMs. So far I have seen only 4 including you and me. Congratulations on your invite. Hope your grant comes soon. Good luck!


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello Vipin,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your timeline. Unfortunately there are not many CPMs. So far I have seen only 4 including you and me. Congratulations on your invite. Hope your grant comes soon. Good luck!


Thanks mate...I hope you get your invite soon.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

How Many construction Project Managers are here?


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> How Many construction Project Managers are here?


Hi Arjun,

I just applied as a Construction Project Manager at the end of November and hopefully I get the pre-invitation soon. Anyway, I'm planning to retake the PTE to get 79+ in each band to have more chances to be invited. 

Btw, I've read so many posts and official FOI documents where in the beginning of this year, there were CPM invited with even 65 points and in the last months, it looks like we need 95-100 points to get an invitation which is insane. Hopefully we'll be an exception as I barely see CPM posting in forums, ImmiTracker and Facebook groups.

Good luck with your invitation.

Regards.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> I just applied as a Construction Project Manager at the end of November and hopefully I get the pre-invitation soon. Anyway, I'm planning to retake the PTE to get 79+ in each band to have more chances to be invited.
> 
> ...


Welcome to this thread! You are right, there are very few of us and yes there used to be invites for CPMs even at 65 at the beginning of the year. Unfortunately the trend has changed and in the last 'invitation round' only CPMs with (75+5) were invited. The requirement in NSW is "Low" for CPMs, so there is still a chance. Hopefully CPMs with even basic points will get invited in the coming year. Please share your current points and your timeline with us. And yes, please do try and get 79+ in PTE for a better chance of an invite. Good luck!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > How Many construction Project Managers are here?
> ...


Yes... They have Invited total 6 CPM's in this financial year up until now..
And there is a hope for everyone of us..
I have submitted EOI on 22and August having 75 points..in Total..
The main reason I am hopeful is that there isn't much applicnants having same ANZSCO
Last year they have Invited 71 CPM for 190 NSW
& only 54 in 189
However this year NSW seems sleeping I guess😅😅
They haven't looked at CPM with points below 80
On the other hand in this financial years some occupation codes got invited at 65-70 Points if not additional requirements are listed..
Meanwhile in January NSW will stop inviting people from other state or territory applicantions.. So there will be a chnace that we might get an invite..being an offshore..
But eventually it's an invitation no one can predict and whatever happens😅😅
On the last moment.. it's Australia
Btw what's your point break down?
your DOE of EOI?


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Construction Project Manager (133111)

Age: 30
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
English (PTE): 10
Single: 10

EOI Effect Date: 29/Nov/2019 - 190 (NSW) - 70+5 (SS) points

I really hope we'll get the pre-invitation in the next rounds as few CPMs have been invited in this FY as you guys mentioned.

Good luck once again!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

*Construction Managers Details*

Hey.. 
I have made one excel sheet to get an rough idea that how many Construction Managers are left to get an invite. Some data I got from Immitracker some I are real cases. Hope this might clear our 10% doubts and make our hope alive. 
Hope this might be a helpful
Thanks


----------



## eddieleegd (Nov 15, 2019)

How to assess as CPM? What kind of academic qualification do you guys have?

I am Civil Engineer but has been doing Project Management works for more than 5 years.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

eddieleegd said:


> How to assess as CPM? What kind of academic qualification do you guys have?
> 
> I am Civil Engineer but has been doing Project Management works for more than 5 years.


Youre rolses and responsibilites should be matched as CPM related tasks..
Have you applied for assessment?
What's your points break down?


----------



## eddieleegd (Nov 15, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Youre rolses and responsibilites should be matched as CPM related tasks..
> Have you applied for assessment?
> What's your points break down?


Age: 30
Education: 15
English (PTE): 20
Experience: 10
If SS: 5

Total: 80 pts

Do you guys think i got high chance? Can anyone share their experience on getting skill assessed? Is it complicated?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

eddieleegd said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Youre rolses and responsibilites should be matched as CPM related tasks..
> ...


If your job duties are in Project management role than go with assessment process
And if your job responsibilities are related with Civil Engineer profession then go with Civil..
Moreover, No one can predict Invites it's depend on state completely to whom invite..


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

eddieleegd said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Youre rolses and responsibilites should be matched as CPM related tasks..
> ...


Have you consulted any MARA agent?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

eddieleegd said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English (PTE): 20
> Experience: 10
> ...


Getting a skills assessment from VETASSESS is relatively easy. Visit the VETASSESS website and find out the roles and responsibilities for the ANZSCO code 133111 (CPM). Find out if your experience so far is a match to this ANZSCO code. If yes, collect all the documents that are mentioned on VETASSESS website and apply. Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

I had reached out to NSW to seek information regarding how candidates who are offshore and living and working outside Australia will be treated post the 'Candidate Location' policy change in January 2020.

Here is their response: "Offshore applicants are still eligible to be considered for NSW nomination in occupations that do not have the additional criteria applied to them. These occupations are marked as ‘no’ on the NSW 190 occupation list." - Migration Services Officer.


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

eddieleegd said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English (PTE): 20
> Experience: 10
> ...


I had a pretty good experience with my skills assessment. The process is pretty straightforward, but just make sure that you have and upload all the required documents, in case you'll do it by your own and not with an agent, otherwise, you'll spent more time to receive a positive outcome. 

I tell you to be careful cuz I did it by my own, and after 8 weeks I received an email which mentioned a missing translation that I'd totally forgotten about it, and that pushed my positive outcome 4 more weeks.

Good luck with your skills assessment.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone is planning to apply ACT matrix for construction Project Manager


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I just found out that there is a new person applying for NSW (subclass 190) as a CPM with 90 points and another user improved his/her points from 75 to 85. Btw, I found this info. in myimmitracker if you want to have a look. I know some profiles might be fake, but I thought it was worth to let you know.

Do you guys know if any CPM was invited in the January round (24/Jan/2020)?

Regards!


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone is planning to apply ACT matrix for construction Project Manager


Hey Arjun_123, I hadn't seen your post. Unfortunately I don't meet the requirements to apply for ACT matrix as a CPM. Did you apply for it?

I was also considering to apply for NSW (subclass 491) which is not open yet, but I'm living in Sydney atm, so I don't meet the requirements for onshore candidates either  

What about you guys? Are you gonna try to apply for the subclass 491?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone is planning to apply ACT matrix for construction Project Manager
> ...


Hey.. Mate..
Yes I've submitted my Canberra Matrix on 27-01-2020 with 50 Points
Hope merit will go down and will be invited
Because not so many CPM's are there like other fields.
Moreover, I am also preparing documents for NT and will submit in a few days..
And yes I am not eligible for NSW-491
So would not apply for NSW-491
And don't know what's wrong with NSW they don't invite any CPM's man
It's totally frustrating totally frustrating.
So what other options do you have? Man?
Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just found out that there is a new person applying for NSW (subclass 190) as a CPM with 90 points and another user improved his/her points from 75 to 85. Btw, I found this info. in myimmitracker if you want to have a look. I know some profiles might be fake, but I thought it was worth to let you know.
> 
> ...


The AU dream seems impossible with every passing day. There were no CPMs with such high points in the near past, and CPMs with even basic points were getting invited. Now, it seems applicants with basic points don't even have a shot. The only thing that we can do is not loose hope and keep trying. I don't think NSW touched any CPM applicants in this round. Hopefully they invite some in Feb.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> nopalito said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Don't know.. Man..
Standing with 75 but couldn't see any single sun ray from NSW and saw 2 CPM on Immitracker holding 85 and 90 points😅
So they will invited first and we will be waiting like a hell man..
The approach of NSW just can't understand man!!


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey.. Mate..
> Yes I've submitted my Canberra Matrix on 27-01-2020 with 50 Points
> Hope merit will go down and will be invited
> Because not so many CPM's are there like other fields.
> ...


Lucky you that you have more options!

My only option is to increase my points with the PTE and get 79+ in each band (10 points), and also with the Naati test (5 points)  However, I checked the available dates for the Naati test and I found out that the earliest date is in November 2020 which is ridiculous.

Anyway, I'll first try the PTE which gives me more points and it's accesible any time. I'll book it for the mid-February and let's see how many attempts I need to get the superior English! :fingerscrossed:

Good luck with ACT and NT. Hopefully you'll get one of those soon if NSW keeps holding our invitations!

Hopefully this second half of the FY we get all invited! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.. Mate..
> ...


Book Naati November-2020
It will change regularly and there is a high chance that you will get your date Near May-June
And Prior that Attempt PTE Test on fortnight basis.
And yeah man..
Hope will get an invite😅😅
From anywhere in AU just wanna reach there!! Too eager to enjoy that moment!!!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Book Naati November-2020
> It will change regularly and there is a high chance that you will get your date Near May-June
> And Prior that Attempt PTE Test on fortnight basis.
> And yeah man..
> ...


I hope we all get it man! But, going by the current trend and the latest news by KC_muzik...I don't see light at the end of the tunnel. There is so much at stake here...but seems like impossible. I am thinking of writing to NSW like he did for our ANZSCO code. If I get a response, I will let you guys know.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Book Naati November-2020
> ...


Please dude it will be very much helpful to all of us so we just get an idea whether we depend on NSW or not!!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Please dude it will be very much helpful to all of us so we just get an idea whether we depend on NSW or not!!


Will do. Will let you know when I get a response. I will ask them the points at which CPMs were invited in Nov and Jan and also how many CPMs are waiting at what point scores. That way, we will get an idea.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Please dude it will be very much helpful to all of us so we just get an idea whether we depend on NSW or not!!
> ...


Yes please 
Thank you very much for this


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I hope we all get it man! But, going by the current trend and the latest news by KC_muzik...I don't see light at the end of the tunnel. There is so much at stake here...but seems like impossible. I am thinking of writing to NSW like he did for our ANZSCO code. If I get a response, I will let you guys know.


I read that post as well and it's disheartening the fact that this year is the first FY which NSW is not inviting as many CPMs as last FY and all the applicants whose points are below 85-90 are not taken into consideration anymore!

Thanks ajnewbie, that would be highly appreciated!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

I have written to NSW asking them for the information. I had asked KC_Muzik and he had given me directions as to how information can be obtained. Let us hope that they respond.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I have written to NSW asking them for the information. I had asked KC_Muzik and he had given me directions as to how information can be obtained. Let us hope that they respond.


Please tell us response once you get it


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

I am still waiting for a response from NSW. In the meantime, this is what kc_muzik sent me via messaging:


> "I actually asked them that! But they only reported back preinvites issued.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the points now required is definitely 85+. For 133111 there were 3 invites issued in Jan - 85,90 and 95 points."


Once I get the response from NSW, I will post here.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Also, the above invites were including state sponsorship points.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tell us when you hear anything from them


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I am still waiting for a response from NSW. In the meantime, this is what kc_muzik sent me via messaging:
> 
> Once I get the response from NSW, I will post here.


Wow! Do you guys know in which aspect of the applicants NSW is focusing on the most (points, English proficiency, experience, location)? How are you guys planning to increase your points? 

Thank you once again for sharing the info. Let's see what NSW responds to you.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for a response from NSW. In the meantime, this is what kc_muzik sent me via messaging:
> ...


Everything is dark when it comes to NSW invitation they don't disclose anything.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

When it comes to inviting candidates with same points, I remember reading on one of the official websites, that they will then filter based on english proficiency, single or with family, local experience, etc. in that order. They will try and get candidates which will benefit NSW in the long run. For example, a single applicant will be given priority compared to with family..


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Have you heard anything back from NSW? Mate?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Have you heard anything back from NSW? Mate?


I got an email telling me that the department I wrote to is not the right department. They have asked me to direct my query to another department. Here is their response:



> Subclass 190 visas information is now held by NSW Treasury, not the Department of Planning, Industry and Environment.
> 
> Information about accessing records held by NSW Treasury, including contact details for their GIPA team, is available on their website - https://www.treasury.nsw.gov.au/about-treasury/right-information.


I am going to fill the GIPA form and send it to them. I was a little busy, so couldn't do it earlier. I will do it today/tomorrow.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard anything back from NSW? Mate?
> ...


All right... Thank you mate!!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> All right... Thank you mate!!


I filled out the GIPA form and have sent it to the relevant dept. I will update once I hear anything.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

This is the response I received:



> Thank you for writing to Treasury seeking information informally under the GIPA Act on 8 February 2020.
> 
> We regret to advise, that the information requested does not exist in the form requested, and having considered the resourcing needs of the Business area decline to create the information requested.


Looks like game over for me...with the recent change in the priority list and with my points...I don't think I will get an invite. I will gain 5 points in June due to experience but will loose 10 points due to age next March. And withe the current trend stuck at 85 and above...I have almost lost all hope...what about you guys...any progress?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> This is the response I received:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... Indeed... Agree with you.. NSW-190 door is almost closed for CPMs' having points below 80 unless until any miracle happens in the future.. And if we look at current scenario.. Don't know what NSW will bring in next financial year.. So I recommend everyone to try another state or territory if they are eligible try 491 don't rely on 190 now 
Thank you


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> This is the response I received:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like game over for me...with the recent change in the priority list and with my points...I don't think I will get an invite. I will gain 5 points in June due to experience but will loose 10 points due to age next March. And withe the current trend stuck at 85 and above...I have almost lost all hope...what about you guys...any progress?


What about the subclass 491? Why don't you give it a try? You need to have at least 5 years of experience to apply for it. 

Not progress yet, but I will retake the PTE at the end of this month and try to get those 10 extra points. I also submitted my application for Naati and apparently there are some spots for this April, so hopefully I'll get it!

Anyway, in every minute NSW can change the priority list and I wouldn't be surprised if they ask for additional criteria or close our occupation in the near future. In the meantime, I'll try my best to get those 15 points which are my last resource


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi i need a help regarding selection of occupation. My husband is a civil engineer and has around 5 years experience as Structural engineer and 7.5 years experience as project manager. 

He is not able to choose which occupation he as to choose. Go for civil engineer and assessment from EA, or Structural engineer and assessment from EA, or Construction project manager and assessment from Vetassess.

I shall be very grateful if anyone can answer my questions and help us out


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> Hi i need a help regarding selection of occupation. My husband is a civil engineer and has around 5 years experience as Structural engineer and 7.5 years experience as project manager.
> 
> He is not able to choose which occupation he as to choose. Go for civil engineer and assessment from EA, or Structural engineer and assessment from EA, or Construction project manager and assessment from Vetassess.
> 
> I shall be very grateful if anyone can answer my questions and help us out


Please ask your husband to analyse his roles and responsibilities in regards to his work (now and or in the past) and compare them with the roles and responsibilities of each ANZSCO code. He can move forward with the ANZSCO code which best matches his profile. Does his experience as a PM continue in Structural Engg or transitions to CPM? Also, what is his educational background? If he has a Bachelors in Structural Engg, then he can get assessed as a Structural Engineer. If he has a general Civil Engineering degree then my previous question is more valid.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nopalito said:


> What about the subclass 491? Why don't you give it a try? You need to have at least 5 years of experience to apply for it.
> 
> Not progress yet, but I will retake the PTE at the end of this month and try to get those 10 extra points. I also submitted my application for Naati and apparently there are some spots for this April, so hopefully I'll get it!
> 
> Anyway, in every minute NSW can change the priority list and I wouldn't be surprised if they ask for additional criteria or close our occupation in the near future. In the meantime, I'll try my best to get those 15 points which are my last resource


I know...good luck with NAATI and PTE mate. Hope you get through.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Please ask your husband to analyse his roles and responsibilities in regards to his work (now and or in the past) and compare them with the roles and responsibilities of each ANZSCO code. He can move forward with the ANZSCO code which best matches his profile. Does his experience as a PM continue in Structural Engg or transitions to CPM? Also, what is his educational background? If he has a Bachelors in Structural Engg, then he can get assessed as a Structural Engineer. If he has a general Civil Engineering degree then my previous question is more valid.


Well he has general Civil engineering degree. Regarding his experience as PM he is has the role and responsibilities from Project tendering to kickoff to handover ( in whole he is into all aspects of the project)


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> Well he has general Civil engineering degree. Regarding his experience as PM he is has the role and responsibilities from Project tendering to kickoff to handover ( in whole he is into all aspects of the project)


In that case, CPM it is. Having said that, please find out his chances when it comes to two ANZSCO profiles. One is Civil Engineer and the other is CPM. Also, you need to look in to which states are currently inviting any/both of these profiles and at what points. Go from there. Good luck!


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> In that case, CPM it is. Having said that, please find out his chances when it comes to two ANZSCO profiles. One is Civil Engineer and the other is CPM. Also, you need to look in to which states are currently inviting any/both of these profiles and at what points. Go from there. Good luck!



Thanks for your kind advise, can u help me out with the required documents for vetassess.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> Thanks for your kind advise, can u help me out with the required documents for vetassess.


Click the link below for the list of documents required. I used this (submitted as many as available) to get a positive assessment. I also used their document checking service to make sure I have all the required documents. 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...professional-occupations/eligibility-criteria


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Click the link below for the list of documents required. I used this (submitted as many as available) to get a positive assessment. I also used their document checking service to make sure I have all the required documents.
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...professional-occupations/eligibility-criteria



Do i need to submit employment documents as per checklists for all the positions held or just for CPM


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> Do i need to submit employment documents as per checklists for all the positions held or just for CPM


Everything needs to be submitted (all positions, VETASSESS usually deducts a year post qualification to arrive at the date deemed skilled. I am not sure how they will proceed in your case as your husband has a mixed profile). Start with education (degree/transcript) and proceed further till date. Use your resume as a guideline.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

If we cant provide the documents as per the template provided.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> If we cant provide the documents as per the template provided.


You don't have to submit documents 'EXACTLY' as per the template, but all the relevant information needs to be included. For example, information such as dates, pay info, hours worked, position title, organizational chart (very important), etc. needs to be included.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> You don't have to submit documents 'EXACTLY' as per the template, but all the relevant information needs to be included. For example, information such as dates, pay info, hours worked, position title, organizational chart (very important), etc. needs to be included.


If you have any template for organisation chart, can you send me. I m confused how to write the duties in it


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

uraiba said:


> If you have any template for organisation chart, can you send me. I m confused how to write the duties in it


I used a format from google. It is a simple chart showing your position in the company, who you report to and who your direct reports are. You do not have to map the entire company, just your team should be enough. This should be on your company letter head. I am attaching a sample that I used as a guideline. You can make changes as per your case. Also, your duties are not to be mentioned here. Make sure, your HR/immediate manager signs this document.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Made another FOI request asking for number of EOIs in SkillSelect for 133111 as of today. I will post here if I get a response. Someone can make a similar FOI request for NSW???


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*EOIs_NSW_133111*

FYI...See attached


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*SkillSelect EOI data for CPMs*

Please see attached.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Please see attached.


Is there any filter for state wise EOI Submitted?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Is there any filter for state wise EOI Submitted?


This time they have allowed only 2 filters at a time. So I couldn't pull the data. Nevertheless I don't think other states will have any applicants (even if there are, they must be very few). See if you can play around with the filters. I will try to do the same.


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> This time they have allowed only 2 filters at a time. So I couldn't pull the data. Nevertheless I don't think other states will have any applicants (even if there are, they must be very few). See if you can play around with the filters. I will try to do the same.


There are 340 EOIs for all the states and 200 for NSW. After spending several minutes with the data, I could manage to get the number of the EOIs for NSW only - Jul/2020 (I just don't know if they include the people who selected "ANY" for NSW).

65pts - 26
70pts - 55
75pts - 38
80pts - 30
85pts - <20
90pts - <20
95pts - <20

Cheers!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nopalito said:


> There are 340 EOIs for all the states and 200 for NSW. After spending several minutes with the data, I could manage to get the number of the EOIs for NSW only - Jul/2020 (I just don't know if they include the people who selected "ANY" for NSW).
> 
> 65pts - 26
> 70pts - 55
> ...


This looks good for us. It may mean that we do stand a chance. Thank you for this nopalito.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello,

Did you see the media release? If not, the link is below. CPMs are part of this list, the only catch is it is a Business/Employer Sponsored visas only. But on a long term, I am guessing once the regular rounds start (hopefully after the budget) we do stand a chance. However, it is yet to be seen how our points will play in all this. Good luck ppl!

https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/...76OwbSRad9daF7-__KdxyguKIPFPHVWFlVXwunMpTmJVw


----------



## Mally2008 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just lodged, 80 points as a CPM and currently sponsored as a CPM - what do you reckon my chances are?
Cheers


----------



## Mally2008 (Sep 17, 2020)

75** 80 with nomination - if I get it


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Mally2008 said:


> Just lodged, 80 points as a CPM and currently sponsored as a CPM - what do you reckon my chances are?
> Cheers


Did you lodge an EOI? If so, the chances seem good as CPM is part of the 17 occupations on the priority list. Are you offshore/onshore?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Did you lodge an EOI? If so, the chances seem good as CPM is part of the 17 occupations on the priority list. Are you offshore/onshore?


CPM being in PMSOL has nothing to do with 190 or for that matter 189. See here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol

It is purely an *assumption* that govt may invite based on this list. So we should not build sand castles around this assumption IMHO.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> CPM being in PMSOL has nothing to do with 190 or for that matter 189. See here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol
> 
> It is purely an *assumption* that govt may invite based on this list. So we should not build sand castles around this assumption IMHO.


Agreed, your logic seems sound and it is in fact an assumption! Thank you for your input.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you lodge an EOI? If so, the chances seem good as CPM is part of the 17 occupations on the priority list. Are you offshore/onshore?
> ...


To keep our hope alive only assumptions can help... yes it has nothing to do with 189/190/491 
But based on that we can have a rough idea that for all the states these occupations are priority
And DHA also issues Grants occupations who are exempted trvel restrictions.
However, to cut story short chances for CPM are good..


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> To keep our hope alive only assumptions can help... yes it has nothing to do with 189/190/491
> But based on that we can have a rough idea that for all the states these occupations are priority
> And DHA also issues Grants occupations who are exempted trvel restrictions.
> However, to cut story short chances for CPM are good..


Very true my friend! We see the glass half full!


----------



## shanayaaa (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi All,

Hope you are doing well!!!!!!

Can you please help me to answer the following queries..

1) I have already done the assessment of Civil engineer and I have currently 85 points. Is it be worth taking assessment in CM as well?

a) I have total 6 years of experience but out that only 3 years as a CM and rest as a senior planning engineer.

2) Assuming they approve my 3 years of experience, will i get 5 points for the same, or do they deduct 1 year as a part of initial experience as a CM. If that happens i will get 0 points for experience. Any inputs on the same?

3) I can show my First 2 years of experience with documents as required with R&R and Org chart, but will they count it since that it was my first job.

4) What was the last cutoff as per your knowledge. Since my score will drop significantly if my experience is not counted.

5) Is there any telegram of whatsapp group of CM.

It will be very helpful if you can answer my queries..

Thank you in advance.....


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello folks,

Hope this thread is still alive in 2021. I have submitted my EOI in Dec 2020 as a CPM. 

My points tally is as follows;
Age: 25
Eng: 20
Employment: 0 at the moment. 5 points in May 2021.
Education: 15
Partner skills: 5
189 score: 65
190 score: 75 (+5 for partner's assessment)
491 score: 85

I know that after Covid the offshore applications are no longer being considered. Any idea when they might reopen?
I am reading some news that it will like reopen after Mar 17, 2021 after the airspace and int'l flights resume operations. Happy to see that CPM is on their priority list, however, not sure how much this will be applicable to offshore applicants. Hope @ajnewbie, @Arjun_123 and @nopalito have been successful with the invitation/ grant. Keep us posted as there is no other CPM specific group to track immigration developments..


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Hard luck in ACT guys.. CPM is taken off the skills list.. what I hear from my MARA agent is that this is a temporary decision and will soon revert to include CPM.. hoping for the best!!





__





Home


Home




www.canberrayourfuture.com.au


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

SK Wolf said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Hope this thread is still alive in 2021. I have submitted my EOI in Dec 2020 as a CPM.
> 
> ...


Hello SK,

There is no way to find out when AU will start inviting offshore applicants. If you have any information regarding the same (news links) please share them here. I am not sure where you saw that CPM is on their priority list. If you are talking about the MLTSSL, then that list is not being 'used' currently for invitations (189/190). There is another temporary list which has prioritized occupations which are needed for the "recovery of AU economy" and this list does not have the ANZSCO 133111 CPM. This could be temporary (but I am not sure when and if they will include 133111). Also, none of us, i.e. Arjun, nopalito and I are still waiting from 2019 are at the bottom of our hopes. Good luck to you, may you fare better than us.


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello SK,
> 
> There is no way to find out when AU will start inviting offshore applicants. If you have any information regarding the same (news links) please share them here. I am not sure where you saw that CPM is on their priority list. If you are talking about the MLTSSL, then that list is not being 'used' currently for invitations (189/190). There is another temporary list which has prioritized occupations which are needed for the "recovery of AU economy" and this list does not have the ANZSCO 133111 CPM. This could be temporary (but I am not sure when and if they will include 133111). Also, none of us, i.e. Arjun, nopalito and I are still waiting from 2019 are at the bottom of our hopes. Good luck to you, may you fare better than us.


Thanks for your message @ajnewbie .. I am sorry to hear that you guys are still waiting... It now gives me a sense of the patience and self-motivation one needs to keep on waiting.. Will pray that you guys get through before the EOI expires.. 2yrs is a very long time to wait in anticipation..

As for the priority list, I was referring the the PMSOL messages earlier on this thread.. I know its not relevant to 189/190/491, however, including CPM on that list is a welcome sign to kindle some hope.. I hope they reopen the offshore applications soon and we can start tracking the invitations.. Any info in this regard will be very useful to share on the platform.. 

Meanwhile, kindly check the below link;








Australian borders open







www.seekvisa.com.au


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

SK Wolf said:


> Thanks for your message @ajnewbie .. I am sorry to hear that you guys are still waiting... It now gives me a sense of the patience and self-motivation one needs to keep on waiting.. Will pray that you guys get through before the EOI expires.. 2yrs is a very long time to wait in anticipation..
> 
> As for the priority list, I was referring the the PMSOL messages earlier on this thread.. I know its not relevant to 189/190/491, however, including CPM on that list is a welcome sign to kindle some hope.. I hope they reopen the offshore applications soon and we can start tracking the invitations.. Any info in this regard will be very useful to share on the platform..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. The PMSOL is no longer valid. A few weeks ago, the DoHA has updated all the states with the priority occupations. Visit the individual state websites and check them out. I am only concerned with NSW, as such I know that 133111 is currently not on their list. Also, there is no way to track applications with the states. The invitations are random and there is no set rule as such. If you are fortunate, you will get invited, at least that is the norm as of now.


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi guys,

Has any CPM been granted NSW 190 visa in the past 2 years? I've checked the immitracker and the latest one was back in Nov 19...

I've submitted my visa application in Oct 2021 but no responses after that.

Points- 90+5(NSW)
EOI Lodge- Sep 2021
Pre-invite- Oct 2021
Nomination Approval- Oct 2021
Visa Lodge- Oct 2021
Status- Still waiting.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has any CPM been granted NSW 190 visa in the past 2 years? I've checked the immitracker and the latest one was back in Nov 19...
> 
> ...


You have a long wait ahead of you
Applicants are waiting upto 2 years also
Just forget that you have an application pending and go about your normal life as earlier
Cheers


----------

